# New goat owner :)



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I'm a brand new goat owner... 2 days ago, my 2 adorable tiny goats arrived. They are 7 weeks old, and completely utterly adorable. The guy we got them from told us they are pygmy goats, but yesterday when I posted their descriptions in the Welcome area here, people felt they are more likely a pygmy/nigerian cross.. either way, Im in LOVE  

Pictures are posted (IF I did it right, of course  .. so please let me know what you think of Havoc and Mayhem


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! The pictures don't appear for me though.


----------



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm such a noob 

I will try again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! These guys look like full Nigerian Dwarfs but they could be crosses too.


----------



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

It would be nice to know what they are, but no matter, really, I am totally completely and utterly in love


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No matter what they are, they are PRECIOUS! <3 Nigerian dwarves is my first guess (that is what I breed) since they are allowed any coloration. Pygmies are usually stockier (they're a miniature meat breed). But heck, who cares, they're beautiful!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

What sex are they?

Bob


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes...definately Nigerian Dwarf! And just totally adorable! I'm a fanatic over Black and white goaties too...and just love how your baby girl is marked!


----------



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

she looks like she stuck her nose in the sugar bowl, then shook and it got on her ears .. sooo cute.. and he is like milk chocolate with frank sinatra's blue eyes.. yeah Im in love


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have some with the white nose too! I LOVE it. I think it's called "frosting". I love that term -- it looks like a little sprinkled topping =3


----------



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

everyone I know is going "ooh now you can make cheese!"... Im sure it will take a bit more than THAT LOL.. but eventually, yes I would love to try to do that.. so thank you all in advance for all the advice, help & encouragement along this awesomely cool new journey that my hubby (aptly named Billy!) and I are taking with our baby goaties


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you kidding, it's so exciting to see people experience the love and joy of these awesome little creatures!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had Nigerian Dwarf goats for 3 years and and went from 2 to 6! I love the milk, cheese, yogurt, soap, frozen yogurt and ice cream!!!...
You'll love it! Very cute little ones! Welcome to the adventure!


----------

